# Deactivated from Uber, accused of sharing my account



## ElliottM (Dec 27, 2016)

OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:

I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.

So far my attempts to discuss this situation with anyone at Uber have fallen on deaf ears. I am only getting canned responses like the following:
"It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you. While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final."

Is my situation hopeless? We all know that Uber doesn't care about its drivers and considers us replaceable. I live in a small market, so getting limited to driving only for Lyft is a huge impact on my wallet. I will add, however, that I am one of the best-known drivers in town (big fish in a small pond, LOL), and I know a decent number of riders will move to Lyft when they learn about my deactivation to support me. The nearest Greenlight hub is at least 2.5 hours away, so I don't want to drive a minimum of 5 hours if it will be futile.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


That wasn't a good move to let your friend do that. (You went online while he was still in the car and didn't know? I find that unlikely).

Only suggestion is go to the greenhub and beg for forgiveness. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Sidespin (Jan 12, 2017)

Your friend thought it would be funny to submit his photo to Uber as you? On your phone? With your account? So, where were you? Did you also think it would be funny before you handed him the phone? 

I don't know why you would feel the need to "play" with security measures surrounding your job. I wouldn't believe your story if I were Uber ..... Not saying that you are lying... Just saying that the reason given for the prank doesn't move me to feel any empathy.

Good luck.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dude...

that's a solid hard no...

I agree with uber's actions..

Next time print out a high quality selfie of yourself and keep it under your seat. Then he can take a picture of your selfie when it comes up asking for verification


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I smell fish....


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


I guess Uber thought it would be funny to deactivate you. some things are not worth a laugh, such as how you pay your bills. You still have lyft.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> I smell fish....


...and it tastes like chicken!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Play stupid games,
win stupid prizes. 
Congrats!


----------



## ElliottM (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I know it looks unlikely, but it's true. My phone is on a mount on the vent and swivels, and I swiped to go online and continued driving, pulling into the Les Schwab to drop off my friend, not looking at the phone. When my friend turned the phone toward him I thought nothing of it. Two taps on the screen later by my friend - one to start the verification and one to take the photo - and it was done. He feels terrible for what happened. I can only hope there is someone in Uber-land who has some common sense to at least investigate the situation.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I know it looks unlikely, but it's true. My phone is on a mount on the vent and swivels, and I swiped to go online and continued driving, pulling into the Les Schwab to drop off my friend, not looking at the phone. When my friend turned the phone toward him I thought nothing of it. Two taps on the screen later by my friend - one to start the verification and one to take the photo - and it was done. He feels terrible for what happened. I can only hope there is someone in Uber-land who has some common sense to at least investigate the situation.


Wow, some friend


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> I know a decent number of riders will move to Lyft when they learn about my deactivation to support me.


LOL, The they will!
More pings for them now, including the "friend" who set you up and got you deactivated!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Stupidity has it's own rewards.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Something is not right. When I get the verify identity message, I have to get my face centered and then hit the button. it is not something someone could do on another's phone, 1,2,3. without the driver knowing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I think the OP is lying.

*Playing around with an app, with RABIES, will get you!*


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

By now Uber has experienced most of the scams drivers will come up with. 

This is an old scam, and is almost always caught after a passenger reports a different driver than the photo on the app. 

Not sure why the OP brought this to us, but as you can see no experienced driver is buying the story.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


You didn't take potential deactivation seriously. You made your bed


----------



## J4kthatsmyDJ (Dec 25, 2016)

Kick your friends ass and take his check every week.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, the Greenlight Hub people seem to have more discretion to act on such matters than the email CRSs (I don't know about phone support), and maybe if you're stood in front of them and seem genuine, they'll give you another chance. I definitely can't guarantee it will work, but it seems like your best shot. Whether you want to risk driving 5 hours for nothing, really depends how important driving for Uber is to you. If Lyft is in your area you could sign up for that. If Lyft is busy enough, then you could even try using their destination filter to get some rides toward the Uber Greenlight Hub, and get some of those miles covered.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> From what I understand, the Greenlight Hub people seem to have more discretion to act on such matters than the email CRSs (I don't know about phone support), and maybe if you're stood in front of them and seem genuine, they'll give you another chance. I definitely can't guarantee it will work, but it seems like your best shot.


The folks at the hub do have more discretion & power when it comes to clearing up issues, but I never heard of anybody getting re-activated after receiving the_ "our decision is final"_ letter. Could happen I suppose, but the issue regarding "shared accounts" is an issue that Uber takes seriously for a myriad of reasons, and frankly, his story doesn't sound genuine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd come up with something a little more believable than he did it unbeknownst to you. Maybe you were showing him the feature or something and he did it, I don't know. While possible, I guess, it just sounds so unlikely.

How many times did he do it, from my understanding it takes 4 or 5 failed attempts


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The folks at the hub do have more discretion & power when it comes to clearing up issues, but I never heard of anybody getting re-activated after receiving the_ "our decision is final"_ letter. Could happen I suppose, but the issue regarding "shared accounts" is an issue that Uber takes seriously for a myriad of reasons, and frankly, his story doesn't sound genuine.


I don't see why he'd lie seeing that this is an anonymous forum. I guess you could argue that he'd get less sympathy here if he said he'd been letting someone else drive, still I personally don't think he's lying as he has posts going back over a year, so he didn't sign up just to ask this question. Either way, I suppose it's completely academic. I'm just thinking that if he is in fact genuine, the people at the hub might be able to tell, and give him another chance.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Last summer, I got that verify notice and took the pic. I had my hair in a ponytail at the time, and the system didn't recognize me, so I was blocked from the app over the weekend, until someone at Uber _called me_ to get my version of events, and ended up looking at the pics to compare them.

They don't immediately deactivate permanently. They suspend pending investigation.

Either the OP is lying, or there's some other reason he was deactivated.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

He wouldn't be my friend for much longer...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Last summer, I got that verify notice and took the pic. I had my hair in a ponytail at the time, and the system didn't recognize me, so I was blocked from the app over the weekend, until someone at Uber _called me_ to get my version of events, and ended up looking at the pics to compare them. They don't immediately deactivate permanently. They suspend pending investigation. Either the OP is lying, or there's some other reason he was deactivated.


I get the notice about every other week, and I'm real careful to line up my face and create the same smile, etc, that is seen in my profile picture. It takes a little bit of effort to line up the shot and shoot the photo. I find it hard to believe that some "passenger" was able to "swivel" a phone mounted to a vent and successfully shoot his own picture without the driver noticing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

J4kthatsmyDJ said:


> Kick your friends ass and take his check every week.


I dont think that is the mature adult way to handle it, the right way to do it is to go to his job and get him fired or call in an amber alert on his car like a gentlemen

You know between friends


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Last summer, I got that verify notice and took the pic. I had my hair in a ponytail at the time, and the system didn't recognize me, so I was blocked from the app over the weekend, until someone at Uber _called me_ to get my version of events, and ended up looking at the pics to compare them.
> 
> They don't immediately deactivate permanently. They suspend pending investigation.
> 
> Either the OP is lying, or there's some other reason he was deactivated.


The OP didn't claim that the account was permanently deactivated immediately, he just said it was deactivated immediately, and only mentioned the word final as being part of a subsequent correspondence with Uber. It's also conceivable that in cases where the pics are blatantly different, that they are stricter than they were in your case. I'm not saying this proves he's telling the truth, just that there's no proof he's lying either.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's like they dont want us to steal people's identity to drive for uber anymore. Bring back travis


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't understand why do you need to take a picture?
In London they will ask you to the glh to update your picture if you are not happy with your pic and you can't just do it through the app at all.

I think you should read uber policy and see if there is anything mentioned about this and if not then you should sue them for violations of their policy.

Once I got my account deactivated because of a rider accused me of being racist and the truth she wanted to talk about religion and I told her to stop talking about it because I'm not interested and to a point I had to kick her out and she refused to come out the car and a police car drove by us and I asked for their help to get her out of my car and I told the the reason and I had dashcam all recorded so next day I got an email saying I have been deactivated for being racist and talking about religion and forcing it on the rider so first thing I did I got the footage and saved it on my phone and got the police reg number and contacted the police to connect me to the officers I saw yesterday and they did a great job they wrote a statement on how calm I was and been very professional for not trying to grap the girl to get her out the car and that's I ended the job soonest I came out the car unlike others leave it running until they leave and I pointed that's she can't be in my car by law because I ended the job and if anything happens my insurance will not cover her and I just went to uber and asked to speak to the manager and they refused first and till I told them I have a latter from the police saying the girl was racist and I didn't press charges against her because I'm not into this and I just want her out of my car and I met the manager at that glh and he appreciate my professionalism for handling the matter and bring strong evidence to back my story and they activated my account on the spot.

I spent a lot of money on my dashcam front and back and inside just to protect myself from those riders and I think every uber driver should have dashcam too.

I hope you can find a way around it mate and get your account activated soon


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> ...Next time print out a high quality selfie of yourself and keep it under your seat. Then he can take a picture of your selfie when it comes up asking for verification


There won't be a next time.... and I would advise against anyone who thinks this is a good idea. But if you are considering it, be sure to also write all your login info and password on the pic so you don't forget it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Something seems off.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


Are you giving us all of the details here?? Why in the world would you let a "friend" do something as serious as that. Uber does not play games with identifying its partner


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberxxxuk said:


> I don't understand why do you need to take a picture?
> In London they will ask you to the glh to update your picture if you are not happy with your pic and you can't just do it through the app at all.
> 
> I think you should read uber policy and see if there is anything mentioned about this and if not then you should sue them for violations of their policy.
> ...


I guess like the United states you have stupid lawsuits over there too


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

We have declined so far down the cesspool as a society when we let a scam operation like Uber and Lyft dictate to us like we are subjects.
Personally if Uber de-activated me I would view that as earning back my self respect.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

ElliottM said:


> "a personal friend" .... "my friend"


Define "friend".


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh well, I guess this scotches my plan to put on a Guy Fawkes mask "just for fun" the next time the app asks for identity verification.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


It's a lot like goofing off at work and the boss caught you and decided to terminate you. It's not the end of the world just time for another income.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What happened to the good old days of simple pranks like calling in an amber alert on your friends?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Assuming everything you said is true, My best advice is finding some new friends and stop surrounding yourself with idiots. 


But don't assume I believed a single word you said for a second.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When Uber wants to take my pic it happens immediately when I turn on the app. It's not like I hit the online button and they wait 2 minutes. It is instant... no online without the pic. So I don't see how there would be a delay, or why you would even go online without your phone in your hand. Were you hoping your friend would hit the accept button for you if you got a request?



Uberxxxuk said:


> I don't understand why do you need to take a picture?
> In London they will ask you to the glh to update your picture if you are not happy with your pic and you can't just do it through the app at all.
> 
> I think you should read uber policy and see if there is anything mentioned about this and if not then you should sue them for violations of their policy.
> ...


Dude, take a breath between sentences. Use periods and commas and stuff, for our sake. Please.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> What happened to the good old days of simple pranks like calling in an amber alert on your friends?


Or SWATing.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Write to Uber and tell them that it WAS you. Explain that you have "Dissociative identity disorder". Explain that you periodically dress and put makeup according to the personality you identified with at the time. 

If they challenge you on this and want a letter from a doctor to confirm your condition, tell them that you'd be happy to but you can't afford medical insurance or a doctor. If only Uber provided medical benefits to their drivers....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MazMan said:


> Write to Uber and tell them that it WAS you. Explain that you have "Dissociative identity disorder". Explain that you periodically dress and put makeup according to the personality you identified with at the time.
> 
> If they challenge you on this and want a letter from a doctor to confirm your condition, tell them that you'd be happy to but you can't afford medical insurance or a doctor. If only Uber provided medical benefits to their drivers....


While you are at the doctor, and you paid already anyway, get a note for an emotional support human


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ElliottM said:


> I will add, however, that I am one of the best-known drivers in town (big fish in a small pond, LOL), and I know a decent number of *one or two* riders will move to Lyft when they learn about my deactivation to support me.


FIFY

These "socially conscious" types are well aware of how both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* mistreat their drivers, but will use the services just the same. They talk the talk, but will not walk the walk.

Your only hope is the five hour drive to the Green Light Centre. They do tend to be more sympathetic, there, but do not bet even the telephone bill on their re-instating you.



RockinEZ said:


> I smell fish....


The French language has the same expression, _*Ça scent de pêche*_. It has not only the same meaning that it does in English, but also several other connotations, several of which are not appropriate for a family environment.



Uber's Guber said:


> The folks at the hub do have more discretion & power when it comes to clearing up issues, but I never heard of anybody getting re-activated after receiving the_ "our decision is final"_ letter. Could happen I suppose.


I have heard of it. The people will advise you that it is your only warning and that if they get even the most minor of complaints, you will be tossed, once more. You get put on Triple Double Secret Probation.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It's all fun and games until you get deactivated. Your best bed is to go to the hub and handle it in person. Your repentance will be that 5 hour drive to think about how seriously Uber takes safety. Next time just get a picture of your self and have your friends take a picture of that picture to verify your identify.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds like you and your friend need to take a 2.5 hour trip to Green Light Hub and he can help you plead your case. Never know...


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Best I can suggest is get your friend to book you the 5 hour Uber ride with 1 stop and then whichever Uber driver picks you up, let him hear your sob story for 2 1/2 hours and when you get ready activated(I hope) and dropped off tell the driver "I am gonna tip you in the app"


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

You don't pull on Supermans cape
You don't spit into the wind
And you don't mess around with UBERs ID process

Bad driver. Go to your room.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Find actual grownups to be friends with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


Go to the Hub.

Blame your friend.

Google. D.A.R.P.A. facial recognition is working well.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I know it looks unlikely, but it's true. My phone is on a mount on the vent and swivels, and I swiped to go online and continued driving, pulling into the Les Schwab to drop off my friend, not looking at the phone. When my friend turned the phone toward him I thought nothing of it. Two taps on the screen later by my friend - one to start the verification and one to take the photo - and it was done. He feels terrible for what happened. I can only hope there is someone in Uber-land who has some common sense to at least investigate the situation.


You were an to leave your app on with a so called "friend" in the car.Why did you leave the car when he was the one being dropped. If you bring a high res pic of your alleged "friend" to the hub, I would rate your chances of reactivation at 50%. Sorry for the bluntness, old age and 3500 rides have stripped my sympathy reserves to the bone. The Hub is in Georgetown now,(no parking to speak of) you will probably have to park at Harbor Freight and walk east 2 blocks.



JBinPenfield said:


> Oh well, I guess this scotches my plan to put on a Guy Fawkes mask "just for fun" the next time the app asks for identity verification.


Uber does not have a sense of humor, as we understand the term.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

VictorD said:


> Maybe, next time you'll think twice before acting.


Words to live by!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> facial recognition is working well.


Oh no it is NOT. I must take my photograph a MINIMUM of SIX times; often MORE THAN TEN. Until F*ub*a*r* can come up with something more reliable, they need to drop this.,


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like the joke is on you, so how funny is it now?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> File a police report and claim your phone was stolen.


 Filing a false police report can get a person arrested. This deactivated driver has enough problems already.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber must have my middle finger stored as my identity cause that is what I wave whenever that stupid screen comes up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Filing a false police report can get a person arrested. This deactivated driver has enough problems already.


No guts no glory!


----------



## golfinganddriving (Aug 15, 2017)

I would not believe the facts as stated, if I was Uber police! Stop being stupid!!


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Its your fault. Your responsibility played a big role who controlled your phone. Now start doing lyft!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you deserve it..only children do this stuff


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Its your fault. Your responsibility played a big role who controlled your phone. Now start doing lyft!


I dont see the relevance of someone who can't control his own phone to driving humans around for a living


----------



## MKE_Scott (Jun 12, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Uber must have my middle finger stored as my identity cause that is what I wave whenever that stupid screen comes up.


I do the same thing, every time, never had a problem with it being accepted.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Let me guess, both you and your friend are Millennials, correct?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When almost everything that Uber does is a joke, and just about ANYONE can be a driver, it is hard to take their "security measures" seriously.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

ElliottM said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I know it looks unlikely, but it's true. My phone is on a mount on the vent and swivels, and I swiped to go online and continued driving, pulling into the Les Schwab to drop off my friend, not looking at the phone. When my friend turned the phone toward him I thought nothing of it. Two taps on the screen later by my friend - one to start the verification and one to take the photo - and it was done. He feels terrible for what happened. I can only hope there is someone in Uber-land who has some common sense to at least investigate the situation.


Tell them to look carefully at the picture. It will have the passenger side in the scene. Hopefully the passenger window and so on. 
Provided that he wasn't driving


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


Yes, don't get mad. Get Even.

If you want some ideas just pm me.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You should of prepared an A4 high quality print out head shot photo of yourself when you let your friend use your account. Too late now. But account sharing has always been a perm ban offence. It a very weak security measure uber uses to compare the photo they have on the system and the photo it takes on the camera and if the photo doesn't look anything like the one you submitted....

You are royally screwed because that then goes to "human review." in which case the guy go that not him! Deactivate him asap. Thing is even if you think you are not account sharing you were account sharing because you let someone else have access to ur uber account under your supervision.

You have beached multiple rules.... You cannot be online if you have ur friend in the car with you so you already shot yourself in the foot which is against the rules to have friends/family in the car while working... Only time Uber ask you for "photo" is when you are going online. You admitted you had someone else that was "not a rider" in the car which is another bannable offence.

The thing is... You are guilty on all counts since you were account sharing, you were providing access to ur uber account to someone else and you were online when you had a non rider in the car... 3 strikes... And ur out! Unfortunately you got all three strikes in one go. That just how Uber operates is that you follow rules... When you don't this happens. May it be a lesson for future drivers.

The only lie that could of worked was that my phone was stolen. Which would give you a tiny small chance of getting a "review" not big  but very small chance. The way i see it now... You got more chance of winning the next powerball over getting activated.


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

ElliottM said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I know it looks unlikely, but it's true. My phone is on a mount on the vent and swivels, and I swiped to go online and continued driving, pulling into the Les Schwab to drop off my friend, not looking at the phone. When my friend turned the phone toward him I thought nothing of it. Two taps on the screen later by my friend - one to start the verification and one to take the photo - and it was done. He feels terrible for what happened. I can only hope there is someone in Uber-land who has some common sense to at least investigate the situation.


You continued driving? It sounds like your saying he did this while the car was still in motion. The app will not let you snap the picture if the car is not stationary.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So you clicked "go online" and then in that instant you teleported out of the car and your buddy then proceeded to submit his photo ?

Gonna have to call bs.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

He knew the risk of account sharing and got caught. At least uber doing the right thing for once.  not often do uber get things right but in this case it 100% right course of action.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Uber must have my middle finger stored as my identity cause that is what I wave whenever that stupid screen comes up.


This is my pic every time I get dinged for the identity verification.










Anyone else notice it only goes off when you're entering a high Surge area. Can't be a coincidence


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Every time the system didn’t recognize me, it just asked me to retake the picture, not go directly to deactivation


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


You're obviously lying.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> This is my pic every time I get dinged for the identity verification.
> 
> View attachment 236350
> 
> ...


No it goes off all the time. The only time it doesn't for me is if I "miss" 3 requests and it soft logs you out. When you hit the login button on the pop up it won't check.

It wouldn't be so bad if it was actually checking identity and it obviously is not. It is just a lame way of preventing someone going online when moving.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ElliottM said:


> OK, normal sob story, over 2,000 rides, overall 4.96 rating, nary a complaint. But I was deactivated and am looking for advice. This is what happened:
> 
> I gave a personal friend a ride (as a favor, not an Uber ride) while his car was in the shop. As I was getting ready to drop him off I went online with the Uber driver app. I was selected to verify my identity, and my friend, who was not yet out of the car, thought it would be funny to submit his photo, unbeknownst to me. I was immediately deactivated for sharing my account, which is absolutely not the case. I had never even heard of drivers sharing an account. I'm surprised at the way Uber handled the situation without asking for a second photo, something. It was shoot the driver first and no opportunity for explanation.
> 
> ...


Get new friends.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> Something is not right. When I get the verify identity message, I have to get my face centered and then hit the button. it is not something someone could do on another's phone, 1,2,3. without the driver knowing.


Yeah, when I get these random "verify" prompts I often have to take the pic 3 times as it doesn't recognize my face. "No face in the picture" though it is only my face in the pic.

Like everyone else, seems unlikely, and go to the Green light hub


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

SO WHERE IS OP?

What's the punch line?
What happened?
Did he go to hub?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> SO WHERE IS OP?
> 
> What's the punch line?
> What happened?
> Did he go to hub?


OP was either a troll or a liar. The story was completely unbelievable.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The OP in the end wasn't even an Uber driver but someone getting off on replies with one hand 

And everyone fell for it... "including me"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh no it is NOT. I must take my photograph a MINIMUM of SIX times; often MORE THAN TEN. Until F*ub*a*r* can come up with something more reliable, they need to drop this.,


Mine has always worked the very first time. Every time I decline 10 or 11 trips in a row the ID verification pops up.

Maybe try updating your photo?



aluber1968 said:


> Tell them to look carefully at the picture. It will have the passenger side in the scene. Hopefully the passenger window and so on.
> Provided that he wasn't driving


That's actually the best suggestion so far. He still needs to go to the hub though.


----------



## AlexMax (Mar 9, 2018)

I am not in a position to judge is this story true or not, but I know that my story is true.
The app asked me to take the identification photo two times already. I took several idiotic pictured (3 or 4 attempts) of myself (only nose and lips, nose and eye), finally I took picture of my ear + cheek + one eye + nose and I was recognized by the app. I am sure that if somebody else was in my car at that moment I definitely took picture of him/her. Fortunately I was alone in my car. Now I see I was really lucky.
I am that type of guys who at age of 7 y.o. disassembled a cuckoo clock just to see how the bird can survive without food. My understanding is that "identification feature" suppose to work like a padlock on a door, it should not let your in if you do not have a proper key, but it should not explode in your hand and kill you if your key is not right.
I am sorry for you and I am happy for me at he same time. Thank you for sharing your sad story.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Have your friend type up a document sayin he pranked you without your knowledge or consent, and have it notarizedv


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Have your friend type up a document sayin he pranked you without your knowledge or consent, and have it notarizedv


Would prove nothing. If they were trying to scam, that is exactly what would happen, anyway.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Martin Kodiak said:


> Yeah, when I get these random "verify" prompts I often have to take the pic 3 times as it doesn't recognize my face. "No face in the picture" though it is only my face in the pic.
> 
> Like everyone else, seems unlikely, and go to the Green light hub


The Man with No Face


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> The Man with No Face


have you come across many such men as this?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> have you come across many such men as this?


Only various Uber drivers.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Only various Uber drivers.


I am no "Various" Goober driver, but rather The "Nefarious" goober schlep.

Just trying to help you keep things straight around here Jules


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> have you come across many such men as this?





Julescase said:


> Only various Uber drivers.


I've known quite a few men that had multiple faces, actually. Women, too.

Maybe that's why Uber's matching app has so much difficulty. It doesn't recognize _that_ you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AlexMax said:


> I am not in a position to judge is this story true or not, but I know that my story is true.
> The app asked me to take the identification photo two times already. I took several idiotic pictured (3 or 4 attempts) of myself (only nose and lips, nose and eye), finally I took picture of my ear + cheek + one eye + nose and I was recognized by the app. I am sure that if somebody else was in my car at that moment I definitely took picture of him/her. Fortunately I was alone in my car. Now I see I was really lucky.
> I am that type of guys who at age of 7 y.o. disassembled a cuckoo clock just to see how the bird can survive without food. My understanding is that "identification feature" suppose to work like a padlock on a door, it should not let your in if you do not have a proper key, but it should not explode in your hand and kill you if your key is not right.
> I am sorry for you and I am happy for me at he same time. Thank you for sharing your sad story.


I actually wanted to eat the cookoo bird, was yours fake too?


----------

